# Abdominals every day?



## SoFlaBoy (Jun 8, 2005)

I know this question probably comes up fairly often but help me out will ya. 

I'm 6'4" 220. I  was doing about 100 sit ups a day (5 x 20) incline no weight. 

I now can see my abs somewhat, and I know cardio will help. BUT, I would 

like to hear what you all are doing not only to see your abs but to add size to

the six pack. 

Thanks


----------



## Tha Don (Jun 8, 2005)

i train my abs once a week with weights


----------



## SoFlaBoy (Jun 8, 2005)

Young D,
Mind sharing your workout with me?


----------



## Premiere (Jun 8, 2005)

i also train my abs once a week. Your abs are like any other muscle group and need rest to grow, also abs are made in the kitchen if you don't already know that. But as far as my ab routine i do:
20 weighted swiss ball crunches
20  weighted v-ups
10 hanging leg raises


----------



## Rocky_B (Jun 8, 2005)

Arnold Crunches


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 8, 2005)

None at all. Let my weight training take care of the ab muscles. Then Diet and cardio to show them..........working ab's waste of time


----------



## Du (Jun 8, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> None at all. Let my weight training take care of the ab muscles. Then Diet and cardio to show them..........working ab's waste of time


----------



## Antdan (Jun 8, 2005)

Man 6'4 everyone in family is over 6'0 feet im the odd one I just turned 18 and Im only 5'9 or 5'10  my brother just turned 16 and he is 5'11 6'0 man I wish I were tall


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 8, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

>


Hey Matt I'm gonna add 'T" to the list this SUN for the last 6 weeks.  How about you?


----------



## MillerMan (Jun 8, 2005)

Once or Twice a week Heavy or Heavy/Light/Off/Heavy/Light/Off


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 9, 2005)

I read somewhere that doing alot of sit-ups over a long period of time will screw your spine up.


----------



## largepkg (Jun 9, 2005)

I haven't done one working set for abs ever! At least in my working out days. I was told that doing heavy core exercises will hit the abs as well so that's what I do, and it's worked just fine.


----------



## ponyboy (Jun 9, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I read somewhere that doing alot of sit-ups over a long period of time will screw your spine up.



Doing only situps will because you put your body into imbalance by overdeveloping the front - just like if all you do is bench and have a weak back you walk around stooped and internally rotated.  

Make sure if you do the front, you train the back with things like back extensions and the sides with oblique work as well.  There are several different areas to hit for proper support and functionality.


----------



## drew.haynes (Jun 9, 2005)

ponyboy said:
			
		

> Doing only situps will because you put your body into imbalance by overdeveloping the front - just like if all you do is bench and have a weak back you walk around stooped and internally rotated.
> 
> Make sure if you do the front, you train the back with things like back extensions and the sides with oblique work as well.  There are several different areas to hit for proper support and functionality.



I could really use some help on obliques... suggestions?


----------



## ponyboy (Jun 9, 2005)

Anything that twists will engage the obliques - so twisting crunches, wood chops, twisting leg raises, etc.


----------



## SoFlaBoy (Jun 10, 2005)

drew.haynes said:
			
		

> I could really use some help on obliques... suggestions?



This site is good for developing exercises for certain muscles. Hope it helps you out.

http://www.exrx.net/Lists  Directory.html


----------



## SoFlaBoy (Jun 10, 2005)

SoFlaBoy said:
			
		

> This site is good for developing exercises for certain muscles. Hope it helps you out.
> 
> http://www.exrx.net/Lists  Directory.html




If the directory does not come out. Let me know.


----------



## artem1985il (Jun 10, 2005)

i do some crunches/push-ups every morning, gets your metabolism going for the rest of the day


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jun 10, 2005)

Why would anyone want to do abs everyday ?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 10, 2005)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> Why would anyone want to do abs everyday ?


 
I'd do mine everyday if they could look like yours.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 10, 2005)

drew.haynes said:
			
		

> I could really use some help on obliques... suggestions?


Well i could never find a way of exercising or dieting to get rid of mine. so now look at my before and after pic's in the pic forum and you'll see what lipo did for me this past Xmas

$1900 in TJ Mexico


PT


----------



## ricky_rocket (Jun 11, 2005)

Premiere said:
			
		

> also abs are made in the kitchen if you don't already know that.


Yes, abs are made in the kitchen and on the treadmill. no fat = nice abs.


----------



## SoFlaBoy (Jun 11, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Well i could never find a way of exercising or dieting to get rid of mine. so now look at my before and after pic's in the pic forum and you'll see what lipo did for me this past Xmas
> 
> $1900 in TJ Mexico
> 
> ...




What is Lipo?  You mean liposuction?


----------



## goandykid (Jun 11, 2005)

SoFlaBoy said:
			
		

> I know this question probably comes up fairly often but help me out will ya.
> 
> I'm 6'4" 220. I  was doing about 100 sit ups a day (5 x 20) incline no weight.



don't you mean decline? wouldnt incline have you practically sitting up?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jun 13, 2005)

Captain's chairs and bicycles work the obliques and abs. Jackknife situps are also very brutal for abs and obliques. I'm not really sure how much they hit the obliques but they're listed as synergists on the directory.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 13, 2005)

I train my abs once per week currently, but I have done 2 and 3 times per week in the past.  My current routine consists of two sets of full decline situps (You practically hang upside down), and a set of captain's chair leg lifts.  I use weight on both exercises as necessary.


----------



## KentDog (Jun 13, 2005)

I train abs once a week. I do:

- Decline crunches w/ weight
- Leg Raises
- Kneeling Cable Crunches


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jun 13, 2005)

I think a lot of people are forgetting that it's theoretically possible to train your abs every single day. As long as the intensity is low enough, you could train as often as you wanted. It's just that higher intensity and lower frequency tend to give much better results in terms of size and strength. So if you're doing weighted decline sit ups, you really shouldn't be training that every day. If you're doing some crunches, every day probably won't be overtraining.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 13, 2005)

I have no clue why anybody would do abs everyday... I do once a week, and MAN, im sore til the next time!!!


----------



## joey2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

whats your AB workout? 
Mine is 
Decline Weighted Situps 4x 10-15 and then one failure
Then Floor work (crunches/leg raises)

and I work them them out 2-3 times a week.


----------



## cheesegrater (Jun 13, 2005)

i do abs three days a week.......monday, i do slow crunches, 2 sets, weighted side bends, ball crunches, med ball twists and a rotary machine that destroys obliques.....do this thursday as well, about 15 reps per exercise except rotary machine i do low weight at 30 reps and 2 sets each .saturday i do a sort of jacknife situp, leg raises and reverse crunches and the rotary machine, 2 sets each same reps......i only go this intense for like may, june, july august to get in beach shape and it works wonders for me......combined with diet i get the best 6pack of any non freak body builder i see.....abs never seemed to do much just once a week.....tho i go down to once in the winter when it don't really matter if i got a 6er


----------

